# Intynse Audio pipe (Pics)



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice system! Sounds very good and quality is very good. I can hear these speakers over my LTE duals. 12v plug is switched so theres no need to unplug everytime u dont wanna have your system on.


----------



## ozziestprime (Mar 16, 2010)

looks slick....


----------



## monkeybutt (Apr 5, 2010)

agreed.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------

